# HP LaserJet M2727nf Multifunction Printer

## Juan Facundo

Hola.

Tengo esta impresora conectada por red, he instalado hplip y todo el sistema me conecta bien con el dispositivo. Pero a la hora de descargar el driver, da error de coneccion. ¿alguien puede decirme donde descargar el driver?

Se que se puede proveer en el sistema la ubicacion del archivo para poder terminar de instalarlo.

```
# hp-setup 192.168.1.6

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.12.10a)

Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0

Copyright (c) 2001-14 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

Searching for device...

Found device: hp:/net/HP_LaserJet_M2727nf_MFP?ip=192.168.1.6

error:  The printer you are trying to setup requires a binary driver plug-in and it failed to install.  Please check your internet connection and try again.  Visit  http://hplipopensource.com  for more infomation. 

Done.

```

Alguien me puede ayudar?

----------

## gringo

no tengo ahora mismo delante ninguna impresora HP pero si mal no recuerdo en una officejet no usé el hp-setup si no que hice la configuración directamente en cups, seleccionando el driver adecuado (hpcups de hplip) y como conexión socket://ip:9100.

a ver si te sirve de algo.

saluetes

----------

## tuxtor

Yo tuve ese problema pero configurandola directo en cups, el la detecta y todo

----------

## Juan Facundo

bien, pude hacerla imprimir, ahora lo que necesito es poder hacer un scaneo desde esa multifuncion en mi maquina, a traves de la red. ¿Alguien pudo hacerlo?

Gracias por la ayuda..

----------

## afb

Debes Instalar el plugin correspondiente

Revisa esta dirección: http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/

----------

